# Jakes's New Aquascape in the making



## Jakes (21 Nov 2015)

Hey guys,

So I had a space...




 

Which my lovely wife filled with:



 

And then I went and spent some more money... and took over the lounge....



 

I did some cable Management from this:



 

To This:



 

However I have to wait... this is a spankers new tank and all..



 

So I have some stuff.. but since I have to wait this is what it will look like for the next week at least...


----------



## Jakes (21 Nov 2015)

So to give a little plan for this.

I will be doing a scape which will flow from the rear corner onto a 'beach' of reddish sand to the front.
I have Colombo Flora base for the rear and JBL Sansibar Red sand for the 'beach'.
My CO2 System consists of a Colombo 800Gr cylinder with a regulator which will go into a Colombo diffuser/bubble counter for now.
Lighting is two Fluval T5's Power Spectrum bulbs with reflectors.  this is what the guys in the shop recommended, they are running the same on their mature planted tank they have on display and it looks pretty good and the plants aren't struggling at all.
My filtration is a Aquamanta EFX 300 external filter.

I can't really make up my mind on what to do for the background to hide the obvious caling and pipes, I was thinking of getting Black sticky back plastic from B&Q bot sure though at this moment in time.
Your advice and input will be appreciated!

Thanks 
Jakes


----------



## Andy D (21 Nov 2015)

Jakes said:


> I can't really make up my mind on what to do for the background to hide the obvious caling and pipes, I was thinking of getting Black sticky back plastic from B&Q bot sure though at this moment in time.
> Your advice and input will be appreciated!



I use simple black aquarium backing that can be bought online or at a LFS. 

I simply apply it with sellotape. If you are happy with the look then you could always paint the back black.


----------



## Konrad Michalski (22 Nov 2015)

I like this one from B&Q
http://www.diy.com/departments/d-c-...ic-cling-window-film-l15m-w45cm/200336_BQ.prd
Fairly easy to put on, very easy to take off if you don't like it.


----------



## andyone (22 Nov 2015)

Nice and neat there at the back and I don't want to throw water on it but fixing the ballast to the back panel you might regret if any water drips down or if it fails. How you going to get at it?

I'd consider putting inside the cabinet now then at least it will be dry and accessible later.


----------



## Jakes (25 Nov 2015)

andyone said:


> Nice and neat there at the back and I don't want to throw water on it but fixing the ballast to the back panel you might regret if any water drips down or if it fails. How you going to get at it?
> 
> I'd consider putting inside the cabinet now then at least it will be dry and accessible later.



Yup all true and valid points but due to the lengths of the cables and the positioning of the access hole it didn’t quite work out inside the cabinet.  The cabinet is about 15cm from the wall and the ballast is well within reach and only secured with velcro strips all along one hefty tug and it all comes off.  also the tank isn’t an open top it is covered by… what seems like… a very well thought out system, so not overly worried by spillages from within.  I will add a picture over the weekend to show the top of the tank.

I will think about making a little lip above the ballast just in case, yours truly, is over ambitious with a buck in the future, and also re-assess the cable runs.

I have decided on doing a black background because I will be going for Neon/Cardinal tetras as my ‘feature’ species and I think the black will show off their colours nicely.  which will allow me to get over my OCD regarding cable runs  so the ballast could potentially make it inside… we’ll see this weekend haha!


----------



## Jakes (27 Nov 2015)

Ok boys and girls next step is the leak test, new tank and all and sure its a waste of water but it is IMHO a necessary step!!


----------



## Jakes (27 Nov 2015)

So i noticed this... The polystyrene on the base doesn't really go all the way to the end a section about 30cm long and about 1cm wide isn't complete. Should I be worries about this and get it replaced with a piece that dits the whole base?

Does B&Q do polystyrene??


----------



## alto (27 Nov 2015)

If this is the styro that came with the tank, I'd talk with the manufacturer re warranty

OTOH styrofoam is not comparable to the high end foam mats re structural integrity etc so I'm slightly confused by styrofoam use anyway (especially as the one pictured is low quality  - I'm assuming this shipped with the tank set) ...


----------



## Jakes (27 Nov 2015)

Alto,
Yup it came with the tank, so you'd say get better quality base/absorption material/foam? 
I guess if i go to maidenhead Aquatics they will just give me a different piece of the same stuff


----------



## alto (27 Nov 2015)

It all comes down to what is "real" in this scenario - sorry I can't tell tank dimensions?

The styro/matting is there for an extra layer of "protection" in case of inconsistencies in the cabinet frame/surface - that protective layer is seldom an issue with framed tanks as rigidity is supplied by the frames/braces - these new tanks are held together by silicone joins so it's important to limit any torque or sheering forces, _level_ is much more important  

While some manufacturers are still producing tank & cabinet builds where glass sits directly on cabinet surface (& even warn against any "layering"), it's more common for manufacturers to require some described "layer", some manufacturers will also only warranty the tank if the proprietary cabinet is used (also glass tank warranty may only be a few months - read all the really fine print  ) ... hence my suggestion to contact the manufacturer before substituting (unfortunately point of sale information may differ from manufacturer, unless product is branded under the shop logo)


----------



## Jakes (27 Nov 2015)

Well all filled and so far so good no leaks I'm also taking this opportunity to run all my electrical gubbins. 

Ill keep it like this most likely until sunday because i have these bad boys I'm trying to decide how to place them.





Usefully the towel can act as my 'tank'


----------



## Jakes (27 Nov 2015)

Yup, the instructions says to use the supplied polystyrene, cork or high density foam.  I thunk ill go and see what the wonders of B&Q has to offer me to replace that styrene with better high density foam... Any excuse to go to the 'Man-Shop'


----------



## alto (27 Nov 2015)

You're good to substitute then 

You need to set up that towel on a table - try for something near tank height & then view from similar angles/distance as your tank
When you switch from air to water, perceptions will change noticeably so don't get too detail oriented - do take photos so you'll remember angles etc, you can even do a "chalk line" along/over rocks, then try to reassemble that chalk line in tank


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Nov 2015)

Hi Jakes, You used that empty space well. Nice set up  hope all go's well 

Looking forward to this coming together


----------



## Dantrasy (28 Nov 2015)

Shaping up really nice!


----------



## banthaman.jm (28 Nov 2015)

Looking forward to the hard scape and plants going in.
Jim


----------



## Jakes (29 Nov 2015)

Another update:
Went to B&Q and got some dence foam underlay to replace the damaged polystyrene.  I decided to do a double layer of the underlay giving me a 10mm base.





I also took the opportunity while the tank is off the cabinet to fit the black backing.  I didnt take pictures of the process but you can see the reault kind-off in this pic of me have stab no 1 at my hardscape.





The bare patch will have JBL Sansibar Red sand.  I feel there is something missing, might need a bigger 'focus' rock the one i thought i was going to use is a little underwhelming.





I also might add more flora base to the left of the tank giving more space for planting and making my 'beach' smaller





Well see how it goes I'm going to my LFS today to look for a 'focus' rock.... Or branch... Don't know yet.


----------



## Jakes (15 Dec 2015)

Hey guys! I finally had the time to get somewhere and my order of plants arrived today 




All the goodies from AquaEssentials




Everything unpacked and ready to go!!




The first ones are IN!!




Time to fill her up!




And there we are!!


----------



## MossMan (15 Dec 2015)

Really smart - like it!


----------



## alto (16 Dec 2015)

Looks fantastic
- especially like that you've chosen one of my favorite plants, Cardamine lyrata  
(be sure to watch the Tropica "plant handling" video)
What's planted behind the C lyrata?

Do you have a plant list - they look to have arrived in very nice shape 

If you add in a clear plastic barrier (any food grade plastic will do) between the soil & sand, it will help limit mixing


----------



## chrism (16 Dec 2015)

Looking really nice indeed!  Good work, I'm following with interest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakes (16 Dec 2015)

So what exactly do I have in there?





My pictorial representation 

A) Hemianthus callitrichoides (Baby Tears) (Green dots)
B) Hydrocotyle triparita (Pink dots)
C) Pogostemon erectus (Orange dots)
D) Pogostemon helferi
E) Ceratophyllum demersum Red
F) Bolbitus heudelotii 
G) Echinodorus rubra 

I was in two minds what to have as a focal point until i saw a nice scape with a large single plant as the focal point.  I decided to use the E.rurbra because it has a nice leaf structure and also have a red/green leaf lifespan, young leaves are reddish and older ones are Green.

Currently I am dosing CO2 at 1 bubble per sec running through a Colombo in tank diffuser.



This morning my drop checker was greenish and my pH was reading 6.5/7ish on the scale. My KH is about 8 and GH 8ish.





Im dosing the tank with Fluval Cycle to give it a little shove while keeping a eye on NO2 and 3.

Im also using Neutro+ for nutrients for the plants and my lights (2x T5's with reflectors) are on for 8hrs initially with CO2 starting and stopping a hour before.

I know some peeps like a definitive break between the sand and the grow media and I did put in a devider but removed it because it looked to 'clinical' i like the 'messy' border and hopefully that will get overgrown soon-ish 





So that's day 2, ill update weekly or next significant event 

Questions, comments, criticism (constructive ) and advise always welcome

Jakes


----------



## Jakes (16 Dec 2015)

alto said:


> Looks fantastic
> - especially like that you've chosen one of my favorite plants, Cardamine lyrata
> (be sure to watch the Tropica "plant handling" video)
> What's planted behind the C lyrata?



Alto,

Thanks for the comments, what looks like C.lyrata is in fact H.triparita, they look very similar actually but H.triparita will be a fore/mid-ground plant. Once it settles i will be training it flatter allowing the Pogostemon erectus behind it to fill the back with bushy goodness.

Regards
Jakes


----------



## alto (16 Dec 2015)

Excellent synopsis!
& great tank diagram with plant details, it should be a fun tank to watch (I admire Iwagumi with only a couple plant species, but cant imagine actually having one  )


----------



## Jakes (17 Dec 2015)

Drop Checker colours

This morning:




Last night:




I tried ti get the two taken from the same spot with the same lights on and to my eye the morning one is darker... It is easier to see in person I promise 

Jakes


----------



## JBronsveld (17 Dec 2015)

Great looking tank!

I like the DC pictures as I am currently trying to sort out my Co2 (first planted tank).
Using a JBL diffuser but yours seems to be putting out finer bubbles.


----------



## Jakes (17 Dec 2015)

JBronsveld said:


> Great looking tank!
> 
> I like the DC pictures as I am currently trying to sort out my Co2 (first planted tank).
> Using a JBL diffuser but yours seems to be putting out finer bubbles.



Thanks, I'm glad you like it 

Yea i must admit I was a little dubious about this diffuser but three days in it settled in nicely. Initially there was a 'leakage' of larger bubbles where the ceramic and rubber seal met, you and just about see it in the other video.  That issue however has resolved itself.
I also like the integrated bubble counter it gives me an instant guide as to what is going on CO2 dosing rate wise.
The bubbles are super fine and they are intercepted by the flow from the spray bar so 1/3 of the tank is bubble central!



I just have to deal with the surface 'scum', you can see where the spray bar agitates the surface where it breaks and the reflection of the two T5's.

Im hoping to get a surface skimmer but unfortunately the one I want isn't in stock at the moment at CO2Art.

Or I might just get the Eheim powerhead driven one and only use it when required, still in two minds.

Regards
Jakes


----------



## Jakes (22 Dec 2015)

7 day update!!



Tank has been running nicely for a week now and there is some good and some bad as can be expected so ill take you through the plans as they progress:

H.callitrichoides



I expected them to melt right away but turns out they are doing quite well!!

H.triparita



Proudly sitting at the back, nit as fast growing but there are loads of new leaves forming and root growth from the stems, I'm going to leave them for a week then i will prune them/ replant them lower.

P.erectus



I got these in a gell growing medium, the tropica 1-2-Grow stuff, they atent doing to well some are melting but there are signs that they may recover, i am keeping a close eye on them though!

P.helferi



These bad boys are getting there, slow growing but they are looking well, imho 

C.demersum



The bushy goodness in the back  they seem to have settled nicely and are slowly but surely sending out new shoots, i had to trim the tips already as they were reaching for the top and i want em to go more bushy.

B.heudelotii



These two are doing well slowly settling in, two leaves melted but there are a few new ones poling out already so lets see how it does long term!

E.rubra



I love this one, it has sent out 7 new leaves, and looks so healthy, i love having it as my 'focus' plant 




I am 20minutes into my 2hour acclimatisation of my Amano shrimp, they will be the first critters into the tank, i haven't seen much algae growth yet but I'm sure it is there somewhere 




I will also be replacing my in tank diffuser with a in line atomiser, people have good things to say about them, so lets see what all the hype is about 

So here we have it, as always comments, advise, questions and criticism (constructive ones) always welcome.




Happy Christmas to everyone and your families!

Jakes


----------



## Jakes (22 Dec 2015)

CO2 Atomizer Installed and shrimps doing their thing!





Well the little wonder has been installed and I must say I am impressed so far, we will see how it goes on over time and I will keep you updated. I had to reduce the CO2 flow slightly because it looked like a soda stream solution due to all the micro bubbles, dosing about 1 per 1.5 ish seconds and getting very fine bubbles but not as much as when I was using the flow I was sending through my Colombo diffuser.
I left the colombo diffuser in the tank for now just in vase I decide to go back.





The shrimps are doing their thing! With their scurrying about they ate kicking loads of detritus up, though I'm sure that will settle over time, interesting little critters!!

Regards
Jakes


----------



## Jakes (30 Dec 2015)

14 Day Update

The aquarium has been running nicely now, i have added some Ammano Shrimps and Three Dwarf Otto (Otocinclus affinis) to deal with the algea that is starting to show. I have also reduced the lighting to 7 hours instead of 8.  The algae isn't bad but thought id make small changes before it gets untenable.  So to the plants:

H.callitrichoides





These guys are slowly getting there some pearling can be seen here and there, they took a battering by the Amano shimps, anything that was held on by a tether went flying. Some leaves are turning yellow here and there but there are plenty new growth and runners are starting to... Well run 

H.triparita





They are looking great, they have completely taken over the back and shading the P.erectus that have been planted amongst them. I may have to relocate them.

P.erectus





So the ones I planted along the sides and I was worries about them, there was some serious melting happening but they seem to have recovered with new growth coming through.  As said previously the ones along the back will have to be relocated because they aren't getting any light.  I just don't have anywhere to put them!!

P.helferi





These are a ragged bunch, as fast as new leaves are forming old ones are dying... I don't know what to do to help them along, advice would be appreciated.

C.demersum





The bushy goodness is just that, a constant grower, i need to gut it back constantly else it will take over the whole aquarium!! Haha

B.heudelotii





Some new growths are appearing but it isn't in a hurry at all.

E.rubra





11 new leaves in total with great colours ranging from deep red to green, I absolutely adore this plant.

Some shots of the critters:

Otocinclus affinis





Three of theses little algae eating machines

Cardina multidentata (Amano Shrimp)





I got 9 of these, one ended up in my external filter, didn't seem to bothered about that experience and counting them is next to impossible!!

I feed these guys one algae wafer every two days and they seem to be alright with that, there is enough algae in the tank and leaves that they munch on and I have had a few moults. So assuming all is ok.





Two moults that appeared just today.





My Nitrates are still a but too high for my liking so am doing a 30L water change every two or so days. Nitirites are 0. My pH is 6.5 out of the tap but bizarrely my drop checker is blue the whole time, i now check my pH with two test kits, i think the reason for that is because i have a 'surface scum' issue I'm battling with which I think is creating a barrier between the air in the drop checker and the tank water. No great shakes, though I am thinking of investing in a electronic pH tester... Basically laziness 





Anyway I hope you like the update.


----------



## Jakes (11 Jan 2016)

Day 26

Well there has been some changes.

I had to remove the C.demersum because as fast as they were growing they were loosing leave just as fast and it was messing the tank up no end!

In its place i got these beauties:





Names escape me now but ill edit the post with the correct names!!

Also the B.heudelotii just went down rapidly!! I removed then from the tank and i replanted the P.erectus which have been overwhelmed by the H.triparita in its place with two of the new plants :





They have stopped melting and seem to have settled in now, new growth is showing and they are starting yo look good!

The H.triarita had to be trimmed and looks great it is all GROW!!





The H.callitrichoides are growing steadily their leaves however has gone tiny but they are sending out runners and they are linking up in places.





E.rubra keeps on making leaves  had to remove some of the older ones but it is looking great!





Fauna wise I have added a shoal of Cardinal Tetras and a shoal if 'Glowlight' Danios. Absolute nightmare to try and capture on a photo but Ill keep on trying!!


----------



## markk (12 Jan 2016)

Jakes said:


> Day 26
> 
> Well there has been some changes.
> 
> I had to remove the C.demersum because as fast as they were growing they were loosing leave just as fast and it was messing the tank up no end!



C.demersum really just wants to float at the surface. I've found that if I try and plant it in the substrate, it just bolts to the surface in a couple of days and, as you've seen, rapidly sheds its lower leaves. It also never roots and as a result continually breaks free and floats off anyway.

Nice plant though!

Cheers
Mark


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## MossMan (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Jakes,I like the tank and the journal style.

Enjoyed reading the journal and going through the pictures - a history is stills of the tank!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 Jan 2016)

Hi Jakes, Nice scape lovely healthy plants


----------



## Jakes (19 Jan 2016)

Well it's been just over a month now and I am having a great time with the scape, the plants are making me wonder sometimes and some are thriving and others are well so so!

Ludwigia palustris 'green'





These guys are doing great they shot up 10-15cm in 7 days, I've trimmed the tips of some of them as they reached the surface but still need to trim some which have broken through the surface.  Unfortunately the aquarium is covered else I would have let them be!

P.erectus








They seem to be doing ok but I have a concern, you may notice the second picture which shows all their crowns darkening... I am keeping an eye on it.  All I have done was reduce the photo period by one hour, I'll see what happens and keep you updated.

H.triarita





They just keep on growing, I'll have to trim them again soon.  They are pearling beautifully and you can see micro oxygen bubbles rise up from them.

H.callitrichoides





They are slowly covering the bottom of the aquarium.  Interestingly the ones on the right hand side of the tank are stronger growing than the left hand side.  I'll have to look at my light distribution I think.

E.rubra





It has created one massive leaf, the photo is a little dark but I hope you can see it.  It's colour is a nice deep burgundy on the newer leaves and the older ones are a deep green/brownish colour.  I love this plant!

P.helferi





I think they have started to put some good growth in, they are starting to look good and their colour has been getting a deeper green compared to when I just planted them.





My mosses have gotten a good foothold as well and is starting to grow nicely!!





My Amano shrimps are doing a great job of keeping the algae at bay and melting every few days.

The inhabitants currently consist for:
Paracheirodon axelrodi - Cardinal tetras x18
Danio choprai - Glowlight danio x12
Melanotaenia praecox - Dwarf Rainbow x12
Otocinclus affinity - Dwarf Oto catfish x5
Cardinals multidentata - Amano shrimp x8
Crossocheilus oblongus - Siamese algae eater x1 funny thing is this guy decided to adopt the Oto cats as his friends, spends all his time with them, however he doesn't have the sucker mouth to stick to the glass so he has to swim a lot !!




I also got a Eheim surface skimmer to deal with the surface scum and can't recommend it enough it works great!!


I also went back to the in tank diffuser the inline one was just to much and made the tank look like Sprite, I also got the flow sorted to 'push' he bubbles down hopefully the video works 





That's it for now


----------



## Jakes (21 Feb 2016)

Hey everyone,

Sorry for the long delay in updating my blog. Life just caught up, now Im catching up 

I had to go away for a few days which resulted in the tank not getting the TLC it deserves and also I came home to fund a outbreak of White Spot, luckily I caught it in time and it is now gone 

L.palustris 'green'





I have to trim these guys very regularly they grow like mad and unfortunately my tank is covered as they will regularly break surface!

P.erectus





They are going from strength to strength. They have some hair algae that is a result of the Ammano shrimps being removed to treat the white-spot but the shrimps are back and the algae is going slowly.

H.triparita





Just recovering from a massive trim i had to do they were almost to the top of the tank, took a week or so to look better and are happily bubbling away in the background again.  Their runners will go everywhere if you aren't careful!

H.callitrichoides





They are carpeting nicely, seen here being 'tended' to by a Ammano shrimp.

E.rubra





This plant is still my favourite the colours of the leaves are just amazing!

P.helferi





These bad boys took a few shots with the raised temps to treat the white-spot but they have bounced back and looking no worse for the wear!





The mosses are amazing this bunch is the exact same spot as the mosses I pictured the last time I did an update... Not to shabby!

And now for some pictures of the inhabitants... Is they hold still for 2secnds!!









I gave up after these, they are just to active!

All in all I am very happy with the setup, i can sit for ages in front of the tank and just watch the plants and the fish do their thing!





My favourite view side on from my couch.


----------



## Jakes (14 Mar 2016)

So today in one of my many sitting and staring in the tank sessions I noticed this:





Wasn't to sure and waited it out and she eventually came closer to the glass:








Her swimmers are chocker with eggs... Damn un planned pregnancies... No idea what to do now anyone have any advice.  I was thinking of just leaving her and let nature take its course... There does seem to be ALLOT of eggs!

Also duty picture of tank  yes the H.triarita needs a serious trim!!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markk (14 Mar 2016)

Jakes said:


> So today in one of my many sitting and staring in the tank sessions I noticed this:
> 
> Wasn't to sure and waited it out and she eventually came closer to the glass.
> 
> ...



Raising amanos has been done - but not often. The young are very small and need to spend the first 3 to 4 weeks of their lives in saltwater.

I can dig out some links if you're interested.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Greenfinger2 (14 Mar 2016)

Hi Jakes,The shrimp will not breed in fresh water The baby's need brackish water. 

Scape looks cool love the H trip


----------



## Jakes (15 Mar 2016)

Thanks guys, i dont have the space or 'willing wife' to run a specific aquarium for that so i guess they will just go into the food chain... Or filter 

I had a look in the shrimp section of the forums which was interesting and very much a educating experience regarding the raising of baby Amanos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakes (19 Oct 2016)

Hey guys

Ive been away for some considerable time and the tank now looks like...






As you cam see the Java Moss has completely taken over and overwhelmed allot of the plants.  I have some plants coming to redo the scape this weekend.  

Just have a question regarding the substrate.  I was just going to reuse the current substrate and continue fertilising with what my wife dis while I was away... It clearly suits the Java Moss. Would that be an issue?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakes (2 Nov 2016)

Good evening,

So i didnt have time to pick plants but really wanted to get the tanks sorted so I ordered a 'box' of plants from Aqua Essentials for a 25L tank and now my aquarium looks like:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Allen (2 Nov 2016)

wow, your H.triarita grew loads. I have some in my tank and its no bigger than the day I put it in, lol.


----------



## Jakes (22 Nov 2016)

Hey guys so it's been a few weeks since I replanted the set-up so I thought I'd do a quick update.





The new plants are:



Hygrophila corymbosa 




Echinodorus grisebachii 'Bleherae'




Echinodorus grisebachii 'Tropica'




Gymnocoronis spilanthoides




Clinopodium brownei

Oldies but Goldies - the only ones that I kept from my initial selection that survived the 'moss-plosion' when I was away:




Echinodorus rubra 




Bolbitus heudelotii


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakes (28 Mar 2017)

Hey guys,

So next week I am going away for a month so I did a serious pruning session and also collapsed my Son's 20l Nano and moved his fish, filter and decoration (big old chunk of wood) into the main tank.  The idea being that they guy wo will be looking after the tank while Im gone can only do it every other day so by having just the one tank he can easily look after it all.  

As a added bonus the nano's filter remains active so on our return I can get my sons tank up and running fairly quickly.

We will see how the tank does with no fertiliser for a month and also no CO2, I'm switching it off next Tuesday...

This is what it looks like bow after a huge pruning session





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakes (1 Aug 2017)

Just a little update, the tank is running nicely can't complain been up now for 19 months now, i dose Colombo 'complete' fertiliser once a week and do a water change once every two weeks and clean the filter alternating weeks.

Ive added a Fluval U2 internal filter (all i had on hand) to increase flow on the left side of the tank and it has made a considerable difference, i only run foam pre-filter pads in it no other media.

I have a three week 'staycation' coming up so may do something different to the aquarium... still have to decide... though i like it and more importantly the missus likes it!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jakes (22 Jan 2018)

So its time for a change.  The scape is two years old on in that time the raided sections in the two corners have gone decidedly flat.  I think I will restart with a new thread on the rescape but still have to decide on that.

In preparation for the change I have gone away from T5’s and trying out Fluval’s Fresh and Plant LED light, and so far so good, it looks pretty good and you get a slight ‘shimmer’ effect similar to Kessil pendant lights... just not as pronounced.  Here are some pictures of what its like now... 

This is with the T5’s, running Fluval bulbs, one Power Spectrum and one Life Spectrum




This is with the new Fluval LED unit




Personally I don’t see much in the difference, here is a picture of the different LED lights in the unit, there are 5 different LED colours.




And some current plant life, well see if anything changes 



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

